# Best Standup Comic



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

In your opinion, who is the best standup comic these days?

I miss good old Eddie, he was focken funny! :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

who do you think? Dave Chappelle...........I mean Rick James.....b!tch !


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I'd have to go with Ron White.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

George Carlin......hands down. If you haven't seen his shiznit on hbo before, you see him you will die, and even if you have that bastard is funnier than hell.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Agree - Carlin is great


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

GET ER DONE!!!

Larry is a hoot!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I love Ron White and Larry the cable guy as well.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

RON WHITE- Drunk in PUBLIC was hilarious.
The tater salad has me busting at the seams, all the way to the scene of the crash baby!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Robin Harris best stand up I've ever heard, and of course ol Eddie Murphy back in the 80's..


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I am a fan of George Carlin.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There is a guy that is on with Mike Morris some mornings on the FAN. He does the best John Madden I have ever heard and he also does a lot of other great voices. I would love to see him in action doing a whole routine. The name escapes me right now.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I like the guy who does the Madden impression as well, I think he's the one that also does a great Barny Fife. I hear a lot of him on XM radio--my tuner is on the comedy channel about 80 percent of the time. XM is sure nice for hunting/scouting, you have the same channels no matter where you are.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would go with Larry the Cableguy.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Chris Rock, Eddie Izzard, old Richard Prior, Robin Williams.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

No love for the "dice man" ??

chris rock, old eddie murphy stuff..there is no substitute


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

fishhook, lets make that question a statement.

No love for the dice man.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

smalls

:lol: :lol:

i thought the guy was an idiot...but i thought someone would bring him up


----------



## quack (Sep 29, 2004)

my vote goes to gandergrinder and his jump a slough topic.... dang funny.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

George Carlin these days and all time best Red Skelton :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i get a kick out of rodney carrington. even though he's a little dirty at times.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Ron White and Larry the cable guy!! Watched the dvd and about wizzed in my pants.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll double the Rodney Carrington vote !!!


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Dead tie for me between Richard Prior and George Carlin.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

DAVID ALAN GRIER.

But rest in peace Rodney Dangerfield: "When I was born, I was so ugly, the doctor slapped my mother."


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm giving a vote to RODNEY DANGERFIELD. He will be missed by comedy lovers! The movie "Back to School" was a classic!


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Mitch Hedberg!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sam Kinison !!!!


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Hell yeah Remmi...Sam Kinison baby!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm no Misogynist, but his jokes about women and marriage were hilarious! Especially when he's scream into his microphone!!! :gag:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I watched chappelle doing standup the other night on some show and it was damn funny.

I'm getting botox on my balls. Smooth as eggs


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Mine is Jonser or PJ (it's a toss up) in the morning, after a night of nothing but Bud lights......


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Red Fox,Sam Kinison(can you believe he was a minister before going into comedy  ),What was that guys name that was on saturday night live(you will be like me,living in a van down by the river),Richard pryer,and David Chappelle.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Chris Farley-Especially in the Chip & Dale's Dancer audition against Patrick Swaze! :laugh:
And Give it up for Sam Kinison!!!!!!!

You know what the last thing Sam Kinison said before plowing into that car was don't you?.......Never mind, that would be inapropriate and sick...........Rest in peace Sammy!!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

The Man Show and the Juggies, nothing better than big breats on a tramp!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I love the juggies..............one of them a couple seasons ago was from Minot!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

local juggies? :beer:


----------

